# CE Turbo 35 GFX Lipo Upgrade



## rcgen

I am thinking about sending the GFX for the lipo upgrade. Has anyone sent theirs in for it? How do you like it? Not to much chatter about it. $50 bucks is not bad for a lipo charger.


----------



## bush87

I had 4 sent back, 2 for me and 2 for a buddy. We have been useing them about two weeks and no problems, the time is within 60 sec. of the ice charger that we were useing.You loose 3 of your Nimh programs to have room for the lipo.Chrg,dis. and cycle the lipos.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1M

I had some repairs done to my GFX and added the Lipo upgrade. I purchased a TrakPwer 4900 (had case). Charged it at home and took it o the track for some hot laps. I ran it 3-4 minutes on the track and put it back on the GFX it took 2100 mah to recharge. Ran it on the track again 3-4 minutes then put in a 4200 IB pack for 3-4 minutes. I couldn't notice the difference in lap times but I didn't have a transponder in to see laps on paper. The track is a dirt oval 120 ft. with the 13.5 novak.


Charger seemed to work fine with no issues with the battery.


----------



## chris moore

I too just received mine back the charge was $60 plus shipping each way so figure to spend close to $80 total for the upgrade. I have only charged two packs but no problems and it sure is a lot easier to carry only one charger :thumbsup: .


----------



## Roadsplat

I've had mine done. Works well. Well worth the upgrade. Certainly beats paying over $100 for a different charger.


----------



## GearboxGraphics

Is there a phone number for CE to call about sending a unit in for the upgrade? I didn't see one on their site.

--Cory


----------



## jman91

GearboxGraphics said:


> Is there a phone number for CE to call about sending a unit in for the upgrade? I didn't see one on their site.
> 
> --Cory


 
Cory-you can email the with questions or call

For questions or to place an order over the phone call between 8:00 - 4:00 Monday thru Friday central time.

E-Mail [email protected]

*Competition Electronics, Inc.*
3469 Precision Dr.
Rockford, IL 61109
PHONE 815-874-8001
FAX 815-874-8181


----------



## nitro4294

*I have been using one for about 6 months now and works great. I have been using CE's Turbo 30 and 35 for well over 15 years and they are the best charger on the market, in my opinion of course. Don't really miss the nimh programs since I don't use them any more.*


----------



## Fl Flash

Eugene, I had my GFX upgraded almost a year ago and haven't had any problems works great for both 1 cell and 2 cell Lipos. I heard a rumor that CE now has a Upgrade for the Upgrade that allows you to charge to the "Legal" 2c ( 8.44V ) charge limit with both sensor wires connected. I,m not sure if it effects the 1c limit or not ( I guess the "New" 1c limit is now 4.22V ? ) I,m looking in to it.


----------



## OvalmanPA

I just got mine back for the latest upgrade. If you already have the lipo software the new upgrade is only $10 + shipping. It does upgrade the voltage "cutoff" to 8.44 which is the "legal" limit as per most tracks rules. I'm assuming that the 1 cell threshold would then be 4.22v.


----------



## razor45

*motor*

Hi guys would have somebody who tell me what kind is a good brushless motor, ecs and battery for complete a kit i have around 500$ this is possible to have that with this money

THX Pierre


----------



## KenBajdek

Just a safety note you should ALWAYS run the voltage leads on your pack.CE recommends that because the charger is constantly checking the voltage in "real time" as the pack is being charged/discharged. I have seen a few guys overcharge a pack and not pass tech when their packs hit 8.46. It is a much better and way more accurate system than any other charger out there.I have had mine since January and love it. 

Definitely worth spending the extra cash on.


----------



## speeddaddy

Does this charger also balance the Lipo? If not it isn't worth the extra cost of a good balancer. Does it also support LiPoly, LiIon, LiFePO4, A123, LiMn, Pb and can you upgrade its software online as new battery chemistry comes out?


----------



## KenBajdek

The GFX was the KING of chargers in its day with NiCad and NiMH. When lipo's first appeared on the racing circuit CE wasn't going to upgrade the charger. Well about a year later when lipo became the battery of choice CE wanted to keep there customers happy and provided an upgrade for a very reasonable price. 

I am sure if the other LiIon, LiFePO4 cells take over they may do the same thing.

As far as a balancer most high end racing chargers don't balance the packs. I have seen a few that do but they are lower charge rates and look like they were made for aircraft.

I would say if you have a GFX it is worth the upgrade.


----------



## ta_man

KenBajdek said:


> The GFX was the KING of chargers in its day with NiCad and NiMH. When lipo's first appeared on the racing circuit CE wasn't going to upgrade the charger. Well about a year later when lipo became the battery of choice CE wanted to keep there customers happy and provided an upgrade for a very reasonable price.
> 
> I am sure if the other LiIon, LiFePO4 cells take over they may do the same thing.
> 
> *As far as a balancer most high end racing chargers don't balance the packs. I have seen a few that do but they are lower charge rates and look like they were made for aircraft.*
> 
> I would say if you have a GFX it is worth the upgrade.


You should take a look at the Hyperion 610I and 610I Duo chargers. They have integrated balancers, charge up to 6S LiPo and will charge at up to 10 amps. The Duo is two complete chargers in one case, each with a 10 Amp output and 10 memories for each channel. Because of the integrated balancers, these chargers will charge faster than others that use an inline balancer. (That may not be an issue with the Turbo 35 if using the sensor leads.)

Actually, Hyperion has newer, higher capacity models out now, but I know the specs on these because I have them.


----------



## Fl Flash

speeddaddy said:


> Does this charger also balance the Lipo? If not it isn't worth the extra cost of a good balancer. Does it also support LiPoly, LiIon, LiFePO4, A123, LiMn, Pb and can you upgrade its software online as new battery chemistry comes out?


 Is there a Charger that does all that available now?

CEs Lipo Upgrade takes a Competition grade charger into the Lipo age, well worth the investment if you already have a CE GFX or Turbo.
I,m not sure I would go out and Buy a CE GFX for Lipo charging though?


----------



## OvalmanPA

Yes if someone were to be going out to buy a lipo specific charger in this day and age I don't know as I'd specifically recommend a GFX as there are other chargers that are just as capable and quite possibly cheaper. HOWEVER.....if a person already has a GFX and is looking to upgrade to lipo batteries then by all means I'd recommend the lipo update instead of a completely new charger.


----------



## gezer2u

Fl Flash said:


> Is there a Charger that does all that available now?


There is a charger that will that. Unfortunately, it only charges at 4 amps. 

http://www.fmadirect.com/new_applications/multi4.html

There may be others.


----------



## ta_man

gezer2u said:


> There is a charger that will that. Unfortunately, it only charges at 4 amps.
> 
> http://www.fmadirect.com/new_applications/multi4.html
> 
> There may be others.


Yes there are others - The Hyperion chargers that I mentioned a few posts ago do NiMH, LiPo, Lion, LiFePo4, and Lead-acid/gel cells. the 610I charges at up to 10 amps. The newer model make even charge at higher amps, but I don't have it so I don't know for sure.


----------



## nutz4rc

Razor45

You might want to ask that question on a forum more in line with the question. Depending on the type of car or racing such as oval or offroad or onroad forums; you will get a better answer.


----------



## rj14

There are things that you can do w/ the GFX and the 35 Lipo upgraded that can't be done w/ the reasonably priced (ICE/Checkpoint ets) chargers that are of benifit to racers using Lipos in competition.


----------



## speeddaddy

Like What?


----------



## speeddaddy

Fl Flash said:


> Is there a Charger that does all that available now?
> 
> CEs Lipo Upgrade takes a Competition grade charger into the Lipo age, well worth the investment if you already have a CE GFX or Turbo.
> I,m not sure I would go out and Buy a CE GFX for Lipo charging though?


Yes and a lot more (the Cellpro Multi4 Charger from FMA and its only 79.95)If you want more amps get there (Cellpro 10s Charger)If your using 2s 5000 or under lipos you dont need more then 4 amps. This a American company just like Competition Electronics. Competition Electronics in its day with nicd & nimh was hands down the best charger for years on the market. FMA quality and consistency of the components used in the charger. The low end chargers (I'am not talking about Competition Electronics) use the cheapest parts possible which will ultimately equate to varying charge times and voltages between different chargers. By using quality components FMA can build and calibrate their chargers so that they have greater precision and accuracy. The only thing the Multi4 dosn't have is a discharge mode but I didn't buy it to discharge. If I want to discharge I use the CBA II which discharges up to 40 amps


----------



## budracer1

I really hate to dig out an old thread but has anyone figured out a way to switch from lipo to nimh without powering down the charger? Not that big of a deal but if im charging my nimh rx pack and want to switch over to my lipo the only way I know to switch is power it down and start over.

thanks in advance.

JB


----------



## Spoolin4

Ahhhh, the glory of having a GFX lipo, lol. (not having to power down...)

I'm not sure if they developed anything yet, but would be handy to avoid the rebooting of the charger.


----------



## ta_man

I thought they deliberately required you to shut down and restart the charger to make it more difficult to make the mistake of charging a LiPo on a NiMH profile (and starting a fire). It is a safety feature.


----------



## Spoolin4

ta_man said:


> I thought they deliberately required you to shut down and restart the charger to make it more difficult to make the mistake of charging a LiPo on a NiMH profile (and starting a fire). It is a safety feature.


I can just select the battery type on the main screen. But it flashes in bold what setting the charger is at so you don't make the mistake of charging the pack at the wrong setting.


----------



## smoothie

I would just like to add that FMA makes incredibly nice chargers. I have 4 FMA 10S Cell Pro chargers for my helicopters and absolutely love them!!!


----------

